
What Killed Smalltalk: My Balls - sant0sk1
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/05/what-killed-smalltalk-my-balls.html
======
tmorton
On professionalism: Giles and Martin are using different definitions of
professionalism. Martin was explicit about his definition: adherence to
quality standards, even under external pressure. Giles uses that to rant about
suits, which is completely beside the point.

Of course programming doesn't need more "professionalism" in the sense of
suits and firm handshakes. It does need more professionalism in the sense of
"I'm sorry Mr Sales Guy, but your deadline is unrealistic. Let's discuss the
features we can cut to make that deadline, or the schedule revisions that we
need to complete the project."

------
st3fan
Nice rant. Haven't seen the presentation so I can't comment on that. But it
sure is a nice rant.

~~~
sho
Why can't you say "nice article"? Why use the perjorative term "rant"?

If you disagree with something in it, just say so.

~~~
ankhmoop
The article is a puerile rant; it borders on incoherent, lacks any rational
supporting argument, and does little to convince the reader besides advancing
emotional declarations.

"The only question is, how big a dick move was it?"

"It's only a good thing for people who fuck up a lot."

~~~
sho
Oh well; I liked it, especially the part about "professionalism". There is a
place in the dialogue for puerile rants. Some topics deserve nothing else.

------
MoeDrippins
I don't normally like Giles' stuff much, but I read this one and kept thinking
to myself; "yep. Yep. Yeah, he's right there. Yep."

Nice one, Mr. Bowkett.

------
vorador
It's amusing to see that his prose style is between Atwood and Zed Shaw.

It'd be interesting to study the cross-pollination between bloggers and to
chart that.

------
GHFigs
This is a reaction to this presentation: <http://blip.tv/file/2089545>

------
jhawk28
Consultants need to make a living somehow, just waiting for the next fad to
come along. The most sane approach to TDD is by Cedric Beust (author of
TestNG: <http://beust.com/weblog/>).

------
csexton
Seems to have alot of quotes and intention taken out way of context. I think
Uncle Bob would agree with alot of the points you made had you not redefined
and distorted what he said.

To take an easy example: "A high standard of professional ethics, behaviour
and work activities while carrying out one's profession" is not the same thing
as acting like Henry Rollins.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professionalism>

~~~
silentbicycle
That was a joke.

------
jcromartie
The presentation was great... this reaction, not so much. I appreciate the
link to the presentation though!

